# Just ordered a new vamoots - Need advice



## marco1910 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi,
Just ordered a new vamoots and I'm stoked..can't wait but I have to (4-6 weeks). Here is my setup. I'd like to get everyone's advice on components. Are there ones that I should upgrade. I'm looking at any low hangin fruit where clearly the wrong component was chosen or a far better one is available for not much more $$. I'm already looking at a saddle upgrade (brooks??). Also considering a Reynolds Ouzo Fork but need your advice

Moots Bike
- size: 56 cm
- Utegra SL / DA kit
DA shifters and rear derailer
- 44 CM ITM carbon flat top bars
- 50/34 compact crank with 11/25 cassette
- Ritchey Pro Carbon Fork
- Ritchey black silhouette OCR 1852g wheelset
- Cane Creek S-3 headset
- Ritchey Comp Seat Post
- Ritchey Streem 210g Seat.
- Ritchey Pro 240g tires
- Ritchey WCS Bars (ITM instead)
- Ritchey Comp Stem
- Ritche Cork Bar Tape

I'm 51 ride about 50+ miles per week..no racer..would like to do more half and full centuries but my normal rides are about 30 miles

thanks for your help

Marco


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

marco1910 said:


> Hi,
> Just ordered a new vamoots and I'm stoked..can't wait but I have to (4-6 weeks). Here is my setup. I'd like to get everyone's advice on components. Are there ones that I should upgrade. I'm looking at any low hangin fruit where clearly the wrong component was chosen or a far better one is available for not much more $$. I'm already looking at a saddle upgrade (brooks??). Also considering a Reynolds Ouzo Fork but need your advice
> 
> Moots Bike
> ...


Personally I think you'd have better results using normal Ultegra components and using the extra money saved from the Ultegra SL/DA group on some lighter wheels.


----------



## Fanaticbiking (Sep 14, 2005)

That looks pretty solid.

Switch headset for a king (red)

For make an alpha Q

Wheels could be built lighter if you went with a DA hub and open pro rims. Would ride smoother on longer rides as well.

If you have to have ritchey then it looks good. Post pics when you are done!


----------



## asheats (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a Vamoots also -- love it to death.

I would definitely have to agree with the prior post - spend the extra 50 bucks and get the king headset. It is a fantastic piece, and it brings the whole thing up a notch.
The other thing i would consider is building a set of rims with matching King hubs. you can get this for 600 or so through various companies. Again, it really raises the bike without much addl cost.

I have a pair of Easton EC70 flat-top bars on mine, which I must say I rally like -- especially if you have large hands.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

*moots*

i'd definitly upgrade those wheels. neuvations are significantly lighter. But open pro's w/ da hubs is also way better.
I'd get the fizik airone saddle, unless you're heart (or butt) is set (or sat) on the ritchey.
alpha q or ouzo pro fork
that's a heckuva bike for 50 miles a week!!! Good for you!!!


----------



## marco1910 (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks for the advice,
I did upgrade my saddle to a fizik airone. 

M


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Consider changing your tire selection to Michelin ProRace 2 in 25mm. These tires ride absolutely sublime and, give up nothing from a performance perspective.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Get a King*

I second the notion to get a King headset. That's the most important component on a bike. King rocks.

MP


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*...and change the wheelset*

Other than the headset, the wheels are the second most important component on a bike.
Did I see 1852g for a wheelset? Those are tanks. Stay at about 1500 grams unless you want to sacrifice 3/4 of a pound of rotating weight. That hurts.

MP


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Better wheels- D/A or Ultegra hubs built to Open Pros or Dt 1.1s
Better tires- Pro Race 2's are nice.
Better bar tape- Specialized Phat wrap or Swrap is better nice. Several other companies make something similar. 

Save money going with the full Ultegra SL group.


----------



## guyintense (Jun 6, 2006)

You laid out that much money for one of the coolest frames around you should at least buy the matching post and stem. What's another $400?


----------



## marco1910 (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow, Just picked her up...I just rode around the neighborhood and one word...AWESOME..amazing difference..thanks everyone for posting..I did change out the wheels, saddle..etc can't wait until tomorrow

Here is how she looks...pretty!


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

You'll enjoy that Ritchey WCS fork, I love mine and think its one of the more underrated forks on the market.


----------



## agegroupracer (Dec 24, 2007)

marco1910 said:


> Wow, Just picked her up...I just rode around the neighborhood and one word...AWESOME..amazing difference..thanks everyone for posting..I did change out the wheels, saddle..etc can't wait until tomorrow
> 
> Here is how she looks...pretty!


Great looking set-up! Love my Moots as well... and just wait until you do your first serious climb. The Moots frame stays right there working with you, especially out of saddle.


----------



## mootinator (Apr 4, 2003)

totally agree with getting the matching seatpost and stem. makes all the diff. also agree with king headset (Silver, not red).


----------

